
3D Mandelbrot Fractal in Blender Python - swietlik
http://slicker.me/blender/3d_mandelbrot.htm
======
etatoby
I expected some actual 3D fractals (or rather, some shapes with 3 < dimensions
< 4) such as a Sperpinski or Menger Sponge:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menger_sponge](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menger_sponge)

------
mkesper
For 3D fractals, have a look at mandelbulb:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandelbulb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandelbulb)

~~~
lbenes
And for discussion of 3D analog of the original Mandelbrot, check out the Math
Exchange discussion[1] and site dedicated to finding it.[2]

The vanilla zoomed mandelbrot[3] looks 3d to me. It's interesting that
actually turning them into true 3d is such an elusive problem.

[1]
[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150117/is-a-3d-mande...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150117/is-a-3d-mandelbrot-
esque-fractal-analogue-possible)

[2]
[http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/2mandelbulb.html](http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/2mandelbulb.html)

[3]
[http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/h-frac.jpg](http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/h-frac.jpg)

------
deepnet
For Volumising Mandelbrot's Equation the Mandelbulb is worth a look:

"In 2006 Daniel White inspired by an idea of Rudy Rucker developed a
mathematical equation with the potential for a real 3D equivalent to the
famous 2D mandelbrot set. With a modification by Paul Nylander _in 2009 the
Mandelbulb was born on fractalforums.com_ "[1][2]

[1] [http://www.fractalforums.com/still-frame/the-discovery-of-
th...](http://www.fractalforums.com/still-frame/the-discovery-of-the-
mandelbulb/) [2]
[http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/mandelbulb.html](http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/mandelbulb.html)

------
CoffeeDregs
If you want to play with 3D fractals in WebGL, you can also try:

[http://www.alsonkemp.com/geekery/webgl-
fractals/](http://www.alsonkemp.com/geekery/webgl-fractals/)

------
sgnelson
If nothing else, I learned that you can write Python scripts for Blender.
Neat.

------
unosit
Step 4 made my day.

~~~
swietlik
Hey, the code is well commented and the math is explained in detail as well.

